# Raymond Weil W1 8000 Chrono Reset Help



## shimmystep (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Folks

Just added a Raymond Weil W1 8000 Chronograph to the collection, genuine but no instruction book. Anyone out there know how to get all the chrono hands reset at the right spot. I'm just button mashing now!


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

The usual way is to pull the crown and operate the stop watch buttons.

Top burton will reset the left dial hand, bottom one will re set the right hand one.


----------

